# Inside walls



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello,

I'm building a new loft was wondering what material do you use for the inside walls. I was thinking drywall maybe but I haven't decided. Give me some ideas guys?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If drywall gets damp at all, it can mold. Most use wood. Plywood or OSB board.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Forgot about the moisture. I wanted to use something different then wood.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Try this

http://www.lowes.com/pd_72405-44905...t=plastic+wall+board+for+bathrooms&facetInfo=


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

That is definitely a possibility


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

With that only being 1/16" thick I would think it wouldn't take much to damage.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

you have to think they are pigeons not hawks ... 
i think with studs run 2 foot it would be fine ...


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not talking about damage from the pigeons. If I would have used that in my loft come winter that would get pretty brittle. I could see the handle of my scraper going right through it. I don't know where he is in Cali so he might be ok.


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

gogo10131 said:


> Forgot about the moisture. I wanted to use something different then wood.


You could use green board that works fine.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Feathered Dragons said:


> I'm not talking about damage from the pigeons. If I would have used that in my loft come winter that would get pretty brittle. I could see the handle of my scraper going right through it. I don't know where he is in Cali so he might be ok.


 Mark, Its a plastic with fiberglass in it. Its what I have in my old loft. It will take scapping, I spilled water in the old loft one winter and I used a barn shovel to scrape the ice and it never hurt the plastic. I think if you went 16" on center it would be ok. or put some cross pieces in. It had raised dimples on one side, I turned it over and used the back which is smoth.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

My studs are 16" on the center so there should be enough strength there to support any type of material I put


----------

